# Pretty cool looking 10



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/ed...rowns-got-smokin-hot-new-longslide-10mm-1911/


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a very sweet lead slinger.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

damn, that's a fine piece!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's an insane looking LS


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Here you go, Coonan 357 mag. You know when you shoot it, but I still think the 357 mag is the best pistol cartridge ever produced. Not crazy about a 10.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

At 4 grand???...no thanks.


----------

